# A few for my fishing buddies....



## GonnaSmoke (Feb 17, 2021)

And last one for our friends getting hit the hardest......


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 17, 2021)

Those are all good ones.


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 17, 2021)

These are great, well done! RAY


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 17, 2021)

Very good!

Ryan


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 17, 2021)

I'm not into fishing but enjoyed these. Thanks for sharing.

Robert


----------



## luvcatchingbass (Feb 17, 2021)

Thanks for the afternoon chuckle after a boring as sin webinar I had to sit through.


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 17, 2021)

GS, I love the winter driving tip #72 the most!


----------



## noboundaries (Feb 17, 2021)

Those cracked me up because my dad was an entertaining 18' boat owner when I was a teenager living outside Chattanooga. He couldn't back up the tandem-wheeled trailered boat to save his life. Wasn't much of a boat driver, either. That's where I came in: a sixteen-year-old. Here's a summary of his boat owner's antics.

The first time out with the boat after taking delivery, the salesman showed him how everything worked. As they were coming back to the floating dock, the guy tried to talk my dad through the process. He kept saying, "Slow down. Slow down!" I see my dad's right foot searching frantically for the brake! BANG! He rams the dock, which happens to be filled with a dozen or so little kids who are jumping off the end and swimming. One of them starts springing up and down, laughing, "Do it again! Do it again!" The boat spent a month at the dealer getting fixed.  

Dad left out the drain-plug on more than one occasion. Once, it sank to the rails after he tied it to the dock and ran an errand. The 6-cylinder I/O engine needed a complete overhaul. 

He ran the gas-tanks dry several times, once with his VP in the boat; had to get towed back to the dock. 

He gave up on trying to get it in the garage because you had to back it straight then turn it to guide it into one of two single-car garage doors. I could do it in less than two minutes. He never failed to remind me how wise my derriere was when I did so.  

Once, on another fishing trip with his VP, he forgot to anchor it to the trailer. I wasn't there to help, and they had consumed a lot of beer. On the drive home, he ran a wheel into a rut off the road. The boat rocked off the trailer, smacking into a tree, cracking the hull. That one lost us an entire boating season.

One thing for sure, he was the boat dealer's cash cow, and they loved to see him coming!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Feb 17, 2021)

noboundaries said:


> Those cracked me up because my dad was an entertaining 18' boat owner when I was a teenager living outside Chattanooga. He couldn't back up the tandem-wheeled trailered boat to save his life. Wasn't much of a boat driver, either. That's where I came in: a sixteen-year-old. Here's a summary of his boat owner's antics.
> 
> The first time out with the boat after taking delivery, the salesman showed him how everything worked. As they were coming back to the floating dock, the guy tried to talk my dad through the process. He kept saying, "Slow down. Slow down!" I see my dad's right foot searching frantically for the brake! BANG! He rams the dock, which happens to be filled with a dozen or so little kids who are jumping off the end and swimming. One of them starts springing up and down, laughing, "Do it again! Do it again!" The boat spent a month at the dealer getting fixed.
> 
> ...



I am 60 years old and can't remember a time when I/we did not fish or own a boat. My most distant memories are of fishing with my dad. He's gone now, but the memories live on in me and I'm teaching our grandchildren to enjoy it. Hopefully they'll get at least a little of the passion for it that I have.


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 17, 2021)

All very good.   I don't fish, but my Son does Bass Fishing tournaments.  He has a Bass boat, I can relate to most of these, lol.  Thanks.


----------



## jmusser (Feb 17, 2021)

Good stuff hear! LOL. Last one got me as mid December I took my boat out on Lake Michigan salmon fishing. Boat died two miles out from shore, Sunday night, dark, water 38*, below freezing above... Not a good feeling. It was like sharks circling in fresh water. Thankfully a friend was able to get duck boat out there. That's how you become a statistic. Thanked the good Lord for that save!


----------

